# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Here is our gallery



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

For those who donÂ´t yet know our pics. Here is the link to our gallery


----------



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

For those who donÂ´t yet know our pics. Here is the link to our gallery


----------



## bobo31 (May 8, 2004)

Hey Birgit,

You remarked about my aquascaping techniques in a post with a pic of my tank. Topic was "Here is my Jungle" if you don't remember.

I just wanted to tell you that those techniques would have not been possible if wasn't for you article about aquascaping techniques and I just wanted to thank you for writing the article and for the kind comments.

Robert.


----------



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

Now I have to thank you









www.naturaquarium.at
view some of our pictures


----------

